# Lavaca County Buck



## waden4trout (Nov 9, 2007)

Sliped away from work Tuesday to make my first bow hunt of the season ( you have to love working the weekend of the opener) at 7:15 this guy walked out at 60 yards with 3 other bucks. With in 10 minutes he worked to 31 yards, first arrow (gold tip 7595 with NAP Bloodrunner 2 blade) broke the top of his back and opposite sholder, I sent a second one in to the boilermaker to make sure he would get away.... found out later the whole thing was captured on a trail camera


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Way to go! Great Lavaca County buck!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice buck. Post the TC pics of the shot also, that would be cool!!
Congrats the G2s and G3s are huge.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Great Lavaca Co deer, are you entered in the H-ville KC contest, if so you should do quite well.


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

Great buck! What part of the county do you hunt?

The KC Contest is for rifle season only unless something changed for this year. Foreverlast has a bow contest with a Lavaca county division though.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

You're right, my bad, there were some monsters killed this last weekend, just looked at the contest standings, i guess even the old mature bucks have to come out to the feeders this year. Also for those out there against the 13" rule, look at those deer, that's the benefits. To look at the contest, i just searched for --- foreverlast bow contest, lavaca co -- and it came up.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats on a fine buck...Pope&Young fo sho


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice Deer!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you green scored him??


----------



## waden4trout (Nov 9, 2007)

I hunt central county, deer gross score 139 1/8" he has about 3 1/2" of deducts so net is 135 and some change.. and to all the 13" rule has helped, what helps the most is killing off the culls and getting age to these deer....


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

There have been some really nice bucks taken here in Lavaca County this year. A 150 is leading the contest, and there are others not far behind it. To see contest standings go to www.foreverlast.com then click on BigBuck BowHunt Contest.


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice 10 pt - great job. I love a 31 yd shot.. feels good when you nail it. Good sense of accomplishment


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats a great Lavaca co. buck.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------

